# Cutting Board: How To's



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

*Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*

For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.

I will outline the process in 10 steps below. I have assumed that when viewing these steps that basic woodworking skills are familiar to you. If you have questions, or run into snags, PM me and I'll do my best to help out.

If you want to see what these boards look like, take a look at my projects. There are a few in there.

Keep in mind that because these are endgrain boards, you should ideally chose the original boards with interesting endgrain. Makes sense right?










I typically measure all of my initial boards and add a few inches. I'd rather end up with scrap pieces, then a scrapped piece. I went big on the 26" length, but after you do a few of these you can create your own ideal measurements. I also try to start out with boards of thicknesses larger than 3/4", but it was easier math for the illustration to use 3/4" thickness.










You can make boards of all sizes. I'm limited to a 12" thickness planer, so that's why I am illustrating 7 sticks of each species. Again, experiment with different sizes, so long as the individual sticks are twice as wide as they are thick.










I can't stress enough the importance of only mating two sticks at a time. No three sticks should be mated with glue. Use your preferred clamping methods, but make sure these are nice and tight. You don't want any gaps for bacteria to hide in.










After these sticks dry, pull them out of the clamps. They are ready to be planed down a bit to make sure they are all even and dimensional. I tape them all (squeeze-out side up) together and run them through the planer.










After these are planed, it's important to pull them apart and make sure they are dimensional (as wide as they are tall). If they differ, run them through the planer individually until they are square.










In order to get the zig zag pattern, you have to cut the original sticks in half so that you can make two sets of patterns. This is the tricky part that I was never able to show folks without illustrations. We'll call them Set A and Set B for this demo.










Now, the reason I went with 26" as the original length is so that this next step allows you to be creative. You can make a very long (two maybe) board that is thin, or make a very heavy-duty board. Thickness is up to you.










Now you are ready for your final glue-up. Take your time and really see this board for what it will become. Look at the end grains and make sure they are uniform. I have flipped boards upside down and noticed this too late. And remember "ENDGRAINS UP!" Maybe I'll make a TShirt with that phrase on it one day.










After the glue dries, you should be left with a not-square-yet board.










Trim edges using any method you prefer. I run mine across my crosscut sled to make sure they are as true as possible.

I hope this tutorial was helpful and that you are inspired to try one of these boards out.

*UPDATE:* I have created an additional blog entry with some patterns to try out using the techniques listed above. Check out Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Very well detailed and explained… even I can follow this…


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks Larry.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


This looks to be one of the easiest to follow how to blogs I have seen. I will have to try this again. My first attempt at this pattern, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37671 (third pic) , did not turn out like this. I realised I had a problem after the 1st glue up and went another direction. I will have to give this another shot. Thanks.
Scott


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Your Zig-Zag board is awesome, and if "Board Master Larry" thinks the blog is good, that is like having Sam Maloof like your rocker!
I'm putting this in my favorites for future use.
Thanks.


----------



## mike5753 (Jul 6, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thank you great detail


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


A very clear how to and much needed. Here is how I messed up my attempt pic #5 still not sure where I went wrong…. I'll get it right next time… Thanks


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I printed this and will keep in handy in the shop. I have 9 different boards ready to cut for some cutting boards. This will be a design to try. 
Robert


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for being a sharing LJ, bet we see some beauty soon. Nice blog well explained…BC


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


That was VERY WELL done! Thanks for taking the time and effort to lay that out for us. I know I'm keeping a copy in my file!


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Pictures…..who needs stinkin pictures. Okay this is my shot at humor. This is very well done. Thanks for taking the time to put this together. I like others will be keeping it for the future. Thanks again.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Excellent! Can you glue the whole boards together first before cutting them into 7 sticks? That way you only have to align two boards during the glue-up instead of 14. Once they're glued, can't you just cut the lamination into 7 strips? I'm under the gun to make a cutting board for the monster-in-law, so your info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


This is a nice tutorial that *even I can follow*. I definately will have to favorite this blog as this looks like something I would like to try.

The only comment that I would have on this is that I, personally, would be hesitant to remove dried glue beads with my planer. I have tried that once with my jointer many years ago and succeeded in nicking all three knives. I would opt to remove the dried glue with scraping and sanding before using the planer to thickness the board.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm glad I put this together then. Thank you all for the comments. Replies to a few below.

CaptainSkully - yes you can, great point. You can totally glue the two original boards together. I haven't tried that but it sure makes a lot of sense. I tend to do something one way and never waiver. My only comment on that is that i haven't been able to get my hands on extra wide boards, so typically I'm not starting with two boards.usually a few cuts of the same board. Good luck on your board. Make sure to post it.

Scott Bryan - any method you prefer to use on glue. I don't claim to know a whole lot about planer blades, and that's probably the reason my blades are looking rough these days. I put all my tools through the ringer. Again, I am a very impatient woodworker. I have precious few hours in my shop between my crazy day job and little kids. You have an excellent point that should be noted. Thanks for the tip. I need to invest in a scraper.

As you can see from the comments above, there are most likely ways to improve the methods. Please keep the comments coming. Were paving a great path together for all LJs who stumble across this blog and are inspired to give this board a shot.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


This is a very good tutorial! Concise and clearly explained. Thanks for posting. I favorited this post.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to put this together. Great job on both the board and the tutorial.

For me is easier taking photos than editing this kind of stuff. I will need 100 tutorials on Photoshop to get something of this sort out !! LOL


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks heaps for that easy to follow instructions maybe I will be able to cross another thing off the "to do list" with your help.


----------



## CiscoKid (Jul 14, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I know that it must have taken you a great deal of time to put that together for us. A sign of a great artist is a willingness to teach.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Sweet. 
I like this design. I am going to have to try it.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## pci (Sep 12, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


thanks man thats awesome


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Nice posting!
Very clear understanding.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Wow. Very nice blog.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Great job…..Very well detailed and explained….....thank you


----------



## Pdub (Sep 10, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


I sat and tried to draw out how I would do this after seeing your last board. This makes it a whole lot easier.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


For those of you still following along, I have posted a new blog on some inspirational patterns to try out using the same techniques listed above.

http://lumberjocks.com/McLeanVA/blog/18453


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


I'm printing them now. The wife saw them, so guess what I'll be doing soon. Thanks for taking the time to put this together!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


What a great post! This is great for everyone to read no doubt! Thx and look fwod to reafding more!


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the HowTo.

Question; I thought planning end grain was a nono. Just wondering how many of you guys are actually doing this and what are your thoughts on the subject?


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


RexMcKinnon - Great topic for discussion. I have never had any problems planing end grain boards. It certainly puts a strain on both your planer as well as your blades, but if you do decide to give it a shot, take super-light passes. Never try and hog off too much at a time. I do quite a bit of sanding once I get my boards out of the planer, so I really use the planer just to get me in the ballpark of parallel planes.

Now of course, I'm not a professional by any means. I'm a pure hobbyist. So listen to the pros if they recommend against it.

You could probably try a different technique (like sanding), but I'm not sure how you would stay accurate on your thickness.

Not sure this helps, but I figured I'd add in my two cents.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I actually like the Adobe better then pics (in this case). I think you were able to show (at least I was able to see it better) the steps and progression better in the way you did it. I love the zig zag and the weave pattern boards and was always reluctant to do it as it would take too much time and with the added time I would have to place a much larger price tag on them. That's why I have always stayed with the long grain boards. UNTIL NOW. This is a very simple process and is well within the time restraints that I place on myself when making boards. I will try to get a couple of these turned out for my last shows in Dec. Thanks again and feel free to doodle up anything else that strikes your fancy bone…...


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


My 2 cents worth… stay clear of the thickness planer with Endgrain… I know that a few folks use it with really light passes but I know that many have had a board explode in the machine… and that is downright dangerous…
I have a Drumsander… and I would now be without it… then again I do a lot of boards and I can justify the expense.. as always have fun but play safe…


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


My new Wood mag just came today and it has an article about end grain cutting boards. High lighted in the instructions it say, DO NOT USE A PLANER ON END GRAIN CUTTING BOARDS. I agree with Larry. IT AIN"T WORTH THE POSSIBLE UNWANTED RESULTS…..........


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


So I learned something from these replies. Get a drumsander. Going to have to beg the wife to let me have some fun money. Thanks y'all.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


cheeper to make a drum sander 
i few of us have made them for less than 300.00 
just a idea.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Absolutely great blog! The diagrams with adobe are so clear and easy to understand…thanks for taking the time to do this McLean. I saw your original post and had already decided to try to make one, now I am sure I can do this.

I also invested in a drum sander a couple of years ago…Performax 16-32 and I would not ever be without it again. If you get one you wont regret it, and tell the wife you will be happy to make some more boards for her!


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the thumbs up Mathew. I've been researching drum sanders for the past week, once I received overwhelming feedback on putting end grain boards through my planer. I've just been extremely lucky I guess. Because I'm a pure hobbyist (i.e. make no profit from wood projects) justifying the price of a drum sander is going to be really difficult. I've been racking my brain trying to figure out how I can take care of this last thickness and cleanup step. Craigslist has come up dry on folks trying to get rid of their old drum sanders.

Anyways, thanks again and good luck on your boards.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


McLean, I found mine on craigslist. It took me a little while to find one (Performax 16-32, $360). At the time I found mine there were 4 listed. It may take you a while. Don't be afraid to drive a reasonable distance to get one. You should be able to find one in your area. Just don't give up. Make a few boards to sell to help cover the cost. This is the time of year to sell them. Make some simple long grain boards and sell to friends or at a craft show. Just a thought.

Jim


----------



## coolcat51 (Aug 22, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


I checked out your project page and just want to commend you on some beautiful and creative work! It shows that you are really into your craft. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## wannadoitall (Sep 30, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm going to give it a whirl soon!


----------



## brandonc (May 12, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Amazing instructions. Thanks so much for taking the time to do this.


----------



## JoeinDE (Apr 20, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Another option instead of using a thickness planer or a drum sander is a router planing jig. There are quite a few different designs for them on LJ. They are much safer than running the end grain board through a planer and much cheaper than a drum sander. The only drawback is that they are slow, but that is one reason why they are safe.


----------



## spike (Aug 23, 2007)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


i looked high and low for this tutorial…thanks so much. best tutorial and description of a project i've even seen. you rock.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


@spike - Thank you for the compliment. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Im going along with Spike on this one. I just finished flattening my first zigzagger and it came out spot on from these easy to follow instructions. And as far as the router planer sled being slow .. pshhhh … i flattened my board in about 30 minutes with pretty good results.

Thanks McLean!


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


@chrisstef - I am so happy it worked out for you. That's awesome. I'm really glad it was helpful. Make sure to check out the second part of the blog with some of the other combinations using the same methods. I've seen a few versions on LJs and they are really cool.

Since I bought my lathe, I haven't stopped turning. I need to get back into making cutting boards.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


worked like a charm … except when my planer decided to snipe out the ends … but that my problem. I just took it back to the jointer for a nice flat face. It was my first CB and i think the wifes givin it the green light to be left out on the counter!


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


@chrisstef - Since posting the tutorial I've changed my point of view on running end grain through your planer. Just be careful. Only had one minor incident where the knives grabbed the board and it wasn't that big of a deal. I ended up buying a drum sander and this makes life so much easier. Best of luck. Glad it turned out well.


----------



## secutanudu (Dec 2, 2011)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial. One question/thought - do you plane the board after it is endgrain-up?

Oh - never mind - just read all the comments 

I am glad i just got a drum sander!


----------



## clarkey (Jan 12, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks ! Great tutorial.


----------



## michiganmark (Jan 4, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks, following your instructions!


----------



## grenger (Mar 8, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


well done and very clear instructions..


----------



## littleladywoodshop (Oct 23, 2014)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Many thanks, this will make a great wedding for my niece. With these instructions I have the confidence I can make this.


----------



## Stamper471 (Jan 30, 2015)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial, Maclean, VA (my home state!!). I am just about to attempt my first end grain cutting board after a botched attempt at making a cherry queen bed for my son - I bit off a lot to chew for my fourth ever wood working project and, while I know that the learning curve is steep and it is ok to botch things, I lost a bit of confidence. So it is nice to find a good, clear tutorial on how to make a good looking cutting board (I decided to just go for some projects that could be skill developers for a bit). Thanks. And thanks for your perfect attitude about woodworking and this community - we are all trying to learn and muddle our way through and it is nice to have a place wephere you can ask some people who have been there before you!


----------



## Auss (May 16, 2015)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...












Thanks for the tutorial very clear and easy to follow, I made this one from Jarrah,Maple and Blackbutt


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


@Auss, That's awesome. Thanks for posting. I wonder how many people have asked you "how in the world did you do that?"


----------



## Owen_B (Nov 25, 2015)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Excellent write up. Very Helpful!!


----------



## weldoman (Oct 7, 2012)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


McLean, I used your tutorial on my 2nd attempt at endgrain cutting boards, ( my 1st was TWW video) and it turned out better than expected.
I cut my strips extra long so I ended up with 2 boards, large and small. The small board was nice to experiment with "new to me" techniques.
I ran both end-grain boards thru my back-up planer (Ridgid TP1300) using all the safety precautions I have read about (because I don't own no stinking drum sander). I used cauls for the glue-ups so my boards were pretty flat to start with. I scraped the glue off while it was still soft. I used carpet tape (Duck brand and man it sticks) to adhere 2 jointed strips of wood to the sides, to further flatten the surface and prevent tear-out going thru the planer. The strips were 1/16" thicker than cutting board.
First 3 times thru planer no contact was made with blades. After initial contact, I used 1/8 turns of handwheel to deepen cut. Took probably 10 times thru planer to level each side of board but I had no issues.
I cut finger recesses in the ends of the board with a dado blade (got the idea from another LJ) and that worked great. No burning and very little sanding. All in all, I am very happy with this project. 
Thanks McLean for the excellent tutorial !


----------



## Brianserrao (Jun 30, 2016)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Hi there. As you have outlined the wood thickness and lengths in the above example of a zigzag board could you please indicate the sizes to the other zigzag boards that you shown in the section Inspirational. It would be so much help.
Brian


----------



## Timberwolf323 (Feb 3, 2016)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...





> So I learned something from these replies. Get a drumsander. Going to have to beg the wife to let me have some fun money. Thanks y all.
> 
> - McLeanVA


Get a helical cutterhead for your planer, its cheaper than a drum sander, and the shearing action of the cutters is safer than what you have with standard cutterheads.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 8, 2015)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


All the pictures are blocked out. I have searched and searched and have been unable to figure out how to be able to view them. I am using Windows 10. Any suggestions?

RE: http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g369/McLeanVa/demoStep-7.jpg

All that appears is a box that states "Please update your account to enable third party hosting"

Is there another way to view the pics.

Thanks. Wildflower


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


@Wildflower. I have re-uploaded the illustrations I created for this tutorial. Lumberjocks must have changed their image hosting platform. Glad I still had them saved to my computer. I hope this helps. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## dumbo (Jan 17, 2015)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


In step 8 the illustration has 8 glued up sticks.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Great catch @dumbo. Sorry for the confusion. There should be 7 sticks in illustration 8.


----------



## BCWP (Jul 25, 2018)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...





> Thanks for the tutorial very clear and easy to follow, I made this one from Jarrah,Maple and Blackbutt
> 
> - Auss


This is beautiful



> Thanks for the tutorial very clear and easy to follow, I made this one from Jarrah,Maple and Blackbutt
> 
> - Auss


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Great job Auss (@BCWP). Love the wood combos you chose.


----------



## Crazynewfie (Aug 13, 2018)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


I have a quick question about step 7. Once you have glued the two sets together how do you get the top and bottom side smooth? It can't go through the planer because that would mess up the pattern for the end result. I don't have a drum sander and I don't want to use a hand sander because that may leave an uneven surface. Once cut into sections in the next step these top and bottom pieces get turned on their ends and get glued


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


@Crazynewfie - Great question. When I first made these, I ended up glueing sacrificial strips to the end of the boards and running through the planer (super light passes). This helped me avoid tear out at the tail ends. While that worked great for me, I realized that it was pretty dangerous. I ended up purchasing a JET drum sander and it changed my world. I know this isn't super helpful, but I appreciate your question as I lived the same question during my process. Good luck.


----------



## Royrufus (Aug 6, 2017)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


Excellent job describing the process. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## badovell (Nov 2, 2018)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board - How To:*
> 
> For those of you who asked me for a tutorial on how to make the zig zag legless vegetable death table (cutting board), here is my best shot. I am far too impatient to take photos when I work, so I decided to illustrate the process using some good old Adobe PhotoShop. I hope you find this useful and informative.
> 
> ...


I am going to give this a try. On the initial glue up, could you glue the two boards together first then make the strips? It might make for less gluing later. Or do you need to make the strips first just to make sure the side ratios( 2 to 1) are maintained?


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

*Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*

I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.

Please experiment with whatever measurements and combinations strike you. Have fun with these. There are so many possibilities. If you run into a great new pattern, post it. I'd love to see it.

Thanks LJs for being such an inspirational online community. First one to post one of these gets a giant thumbs up and my sincere admiration.























































I hope these inspire you.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


You Steve and the Professor are my heroes.
I have some time off tomorrow …so I think that I might have to try at least all of the above.


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Larry…

Please do! I would love to see what you pros can do with these basic ideas. I'm actually excited to try one of these more complex patterns out myself one day. I'd bet that with the combined talent here on LJ's the mutations of this board are endless. Thanks for looking my friend.


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


I like it….I think I shall try one of these soon, although I cannot claim to be a pro.
They look so complex until shown like that
Thank you for showing how to do them.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


I'm in as well , nice work and thanks for sharing…BC


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


And so do I, I love the variety and optical illusions..


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


I can imagine trying 1, 2, or 3, but going for the others gives me visions of being covered in glue like when I get into painting and wonder why I painted my clothes and hair. Thanks for the variations. Maybe # 1 or 2 tomorrow. I have some stock cut.
Robert


----------



## dozuki (Mar 9, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


those boards are awesome. I think I will have to start with the original some of the others make my head hurt. my only problem is that I don't have a thickness planer. I may have to give it a whack with a belt sander.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Super designs fantastic work.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Very interesting post. I think I'll have to try these. Thank-you for the info, look fwd to seeing your boards!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Lookin good, you are spurring LL on ward and forward )


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


McLean, these are great looking designs.


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


McLean, let me see if the my right brain is viewing these correctly. Your image in the circle is the difference in lay out for using a 2 piece (of wood) pattern. Other then the newly inserted different colored wood, follow part one's pattern layout. Correct? Sometimes when I use my whole brain to think I get cornfused (not a typo). Thank you for the new designs and thank you for taking Larry and I's suggestions as to not using a planer to plan endgrain boards. BAD idea. Not a safe thing to do.


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Note that these designs will yield edge grain (as opposed to a preferred end grain).


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


bvdon - Sorry if I misunderstood your last comment, but these are actually end grain patterns. The previous blog post describes the process and makes more sense of the circle diagrams represented to the right of each pattern. Picture staring at the end grain "down the length" when viewing these insets. These inform the initial "sticks" on Step 3.


----------



## QUACKENBUSH (Sep 7, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


THESE DESIGNS ARE AWSOME. NOT BEING CREATIVE, THEY STIR UP THE FEW BRAIN CELLS STILL COOKING. I'LL PROBABLY TRY YOU BASIC BOARD BEFORE THESE ZIGGERS, JUST FOR SOME NEEDED PRACTICE. THANKS FOR THE GOOD INSTRUCTIONS..


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Excellent! I definitely wanna check out your boards. Just hope my eyes don't wander when I'm cutting


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


well i am doing the original zigzag now-going to make final crosscut this morning, thanks for this info-an amazing set of boards


----------



## Pritch (Dec 6, 2011)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for TWO great postings! You've solved my Christmas gift dilemma and I can't wait to get started working in Santa's workshop!

I know I'm going to have a flat forehead from slapping myself once I have the answer, but are the sticks shown in plan form or on end? In other words, how am I looking at the strips used to make the pattern; 1.) from above or 2.) from the end?


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Pritch - Thank you and I hope you are wildly successful in making these. If you pay attention to the grain, you have high chances for success.

To answer your question, yes the insets are looking at the end-grain. Not "down" on them at the edge grain. Hope this helps. Let me know when you post a finished board. I'd love to check it out.


----------



## Pritch (Dec 6, 2011)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Outstanding! I'm heading off to buy the wood now!


----------



## NavyFlyerTom (May 6, 2012)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial. I tried out your thick and thin zigzag pattern. I screwed up the proportions a little and had to mill the parts down a little smaller giving it a kind of odd finished look though. I think it's one of those things that only a woodworker really notices though because everybody else seems to like it. The rest of your patterns and some of Poroskywood's have given me plenty of ideas for my next projects. Thanks again.


----------



## CCWoodcrafts (Jan 25, 2010)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## mlbmichigander (Dec 29, 2017)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


why can't I see the photos? I really want to see this project! All I see is a graphic that says , update the account for third-party hosting?


----------



## bigfred (Nov 24, 2012)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


I would also what to hell is third-party hosting?


----------



## McLeanVA (Dec 30, 2008)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


@mlbmichigander and @bigfred. I have re-uploaded the illustrations I created. Lumberjocks must have changed their image hosting clients. Luckily I still had them saved to my computer. I hope these help you.


----------



## ken48 (Jan 6, 2019)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


I've been watching people making end grain cutting boards on YouTube but it looked so complicated and with my limited experience, and resources I was afraid to try it. Your instructions are so clear and concise that I may have to give it a try. I don't have a thickness planer so like dozuki I will have to rely on my belt sander to get it to the proper thickness and level. Thank you for your post and the great instructions.


----------



## Lowie (Dec 10, 2015)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


excellent more cutting board tutorials please


----------



## dorado0177 (Jul 14, 2020)

McLeanVA said:


> *Zig Zag Cutting Board Patterns - Inspirational*
> 
> I was absolutely overwhelmed by the positive response to my Zig Zag How To blog post yesterday, that I decided to brainstorm some possible combinations (on my lunch break) using the basic steps I outlined yesterday. All of the same techniques and steps apply, and really the only difference is the woods and measurements that make up the original "sticks." Same rules apply to width = height. Length is up to you.
> 
> ...


Very awesome looking boards, I'm new to this site, is there a way to print


----------

